# Urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: ALUK/ Barks
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? The rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you would have to check with your own companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover forms
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:7 
Type/Breed:3 cats 5 kittens
Name(s):Socks,Bubbles,Mucker /kittens haven't got names
Sex: both
Age(s):Mucker 5,socks 2 and a half,Bubbles 1 and a half,3 kittens 6 weeks , 2 kittens 10 weeks
Colours:Black n white,Tortie,Ginger and black
Neutered:no two cats possibly all 3 are all pregnant 
Vaccinated: no
Any known medical issues: no
Any known behavioural Issues:no

Any other information:These are from a large cat house hold with over 12 cats,the lady that has all these cats can't cope with them any more, we need to get these cats/kittens out ASAP before they give birth making it hard to move them.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode High Wycombe 
Location End: County & Postcode Northamptonshire NN11 3TR

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

High Wycombe, Buckinghamshire, UK to Daventry, Northamptonshire NN11 3TR, UK - Google Maps

If you can help please can you email me at 
[email protected] 
or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link
View topic - Urgent transport needed from High Wycombe to Northampton • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

